
Google used this woman's name on all its templates – she gets messages daily - CPAhem
http://nordic.businessinsider.com/casey-baumer-google-docs-templates-2016-7
======
danso
> _A Google spokesperson says that the company decided to use that name
> instead of something like John Smith or Jane in the spirit of creativity,
> but the decision ultimately caused the real Casey Baumer to receive dozens
> of angry or confused messages._

> _She wondered whether Google had actually Googled the name before they used
> it - and wished it had._

Kind of a baffling choice by Google, who of all companies should know how much
easier it is to target specific people with an uncommon name _and_ how even
uncommon combinations will have actual results (due to the vast amount of
names and databases traversed by its crawlers)...and of course, how you'll
have _at least_ thousands of dumb/unhinged users when you have hundreds of
millions of them.

------
thex10
What a situation. I can't help but marvel at how so many Google Docs users
don't understand they're looking at a _not real_ example document. Maybe they
should've used a common-but-famous name instead ("George Washington").

